# Silver Speaker Cable



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm trying to find a place to get QED Silver Anniversary XT (or equivalent silver 16 awg) in America. Anyone have any ideas? I can only find it on UK websites.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I checked the internet, and I can only find it in the UK. :scratch: The only thing that occurred to me was to check with QED to see if they have a US distributor. You _may_ be able to find it used on stereolist.com.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, odd right? I don't get it, but do you know of any silver speaker wire that's available here?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Siltech comes to mind, but I think that some of the big names (Monster, XLO, Kimber, etc.) have silver wire available. I know that Wireworld sells it *if* you don't mind spending >$13,000 for 2m of speaker wire. :spend: It looks like you can find some Silver Eclipse on Amazon for a lot less money. :scratch:


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Sheesh. Looks like I'll have to move to GB if I'm going to get silver cable in my price range. That stinks. Thanks for your help with this. If you or anyone thinks of anything else, let me know.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

You should only be concerned about the resistance. Can't you use a larger gauge copper wire that has the same resistance?


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

The speaker stands that I have for my setup can't take anything larger than 16 awg/gauge.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Ever hear of Eagle or Carol cablesl? Are they quality or subpar?


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Finally found a UK site with very reasonable prices for the QED Silver Anniversary XT cable. I purchased enough for my left/right front and center speakers. I will order more for my side and rear speakers after I get my flooring down.


----------

